# Wing's HT



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Panasonic XR55 Receiver
Denon 1920 DVD/SACD/DVD-A Player
MAIN: Paradigm Titans
Center: Paradigm CC170
Surrounds: Paradigm Titans
Sub: Paradigm PDR-10
Old sony 36" tv


----------

